# Eheim 2229



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Jul 2012)

Hey has anyone used one of these 'wet & dry' filters on a planted tank?

I was interested in the co2 levels especially, will it gas off a lot of co2?

Cheers,


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jul 2012)

think there was a thread on these a while back, conclusion was they do a bit but not a lot as still a sealed unit mate.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2012)

Really iain?  I thought these expelled gas to some extent. 
Having the extra oxygen in the water is a plus as co2 levels could be higher. Just don't want to sacrifice that golden gas.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jul 2012)

Cant find the recent thread but heres a previous post by clive mate...

Re: Ehiem wet and dry filters
Unread postby ceg4048 » Fri Dec 30, 2011 10:11 am
Hi Mick,
Wet/Dry filters are fine, especially in non-CO2 tanks. There is absolutely no point in modifying an already excellent filter in order to make it less excellent. The issue of Wet/Dry has to do with the possible escape of CO2. However, this is the same issue faced by tanks with sumps, or by open top tanks. In those situations you'd have to add a higher CO2 injection rate or seal whatever vented openings there are to overcome the loss of gas. In a non-injected tank the Wet/Dry is a bonus because there is no worry about losing precious CO2 and the dry area helps the nitrifying bacteria by enhancing oxygen availability. I'd just get on with it and forget about modifying the filter, which would do more harm than good.
Cheers,


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Jul 2012)

Both the Eheim 2227 and 2229 wet/dry chamber are vented to atmosphere via a "breather" tube as shown in the user manual http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/EH2229.pdf

As a result the gas will leak, but so what? Just add more by cranking your needle valve.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Both the Eheim 2227 and 2229 wet/dry chamber are vented to atmosphere via a "breather" tube as shown in the user manual http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/EH2229.pdf
> 
> As a result the gas will leak, but so what? Just add more by cranking your needle valve.
> 
> Cheers,




Hey clive,

Would you think with this setup that co2 levels would need to be dramatically increased? Or marginally given it should be dissolved somewhat in water.

I don't get why the 'breather' tube has to hook over side of tank either, will it expel water? 

Sorry, just struggling to understand setup.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I don't get why the 'breather' tube has to hook over side of tank either, will it expel water?



Probably to stop it emptying the tank over your floor?!


----------



## Alastair (10 Jul 2012)

I think Tom Barr states that wet and drys are better in terms of fish health also, as he uses them religiously now but in a sump version.  Co2 would need to be upped but the overall health of his fish and shrimp was much better I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I think Tom Barr states that wet and drys are better in terms of fish health also, as he uses them religiously now but in a sump version.  Co2 would need to be upped but the overall health of his fish and shrimp was much better I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good news, Overall I think it would be worth it don't you think? I could do a test to see how much it would have to be upped.


----------



## Alastair (10 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do yes mate. I'd be interested to see how much more co2 usage it took but on the up side is that you'd  have much healthier fish. If I ever go back to high tech, which would be a big tank again I'm going to opt for a wet n dry sump like Tom does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Jul 2012)

Okay mate will try my best to compare it to an ecco for Gas off.
Will post the findings, if/when I get round to doing it 

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair (11 Jul 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Okay mate will try my best to compare it to an ecco for Gas off.
> Will post the findings, if/when I get round to doing it
> 
> Cheers,



Cool  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

